# Ice lollies



## lucydouglas1 (May 28, 2008)

I know ice lollies arent particularly good for us, but are they very fattening?

Addicted to the fruit pastel ones :innocent:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

erm what a weird question i'm not sure i really have the answer

what kind of lollies?

the ones that look like this you mean (except not plastic)


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

lucydouglas1 said:


> I know ice lollies arent particularly good for us, but are they very fattening?
> 
> Addicted to the fruit pastel ones :innocent:


Look at the back of the packet? :confused1:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Fattening in the main can follow a few theories, some of which include

1 over consumption of calories

2 poor distribution of calories in terms of timings

3 combining crappy carbs and fats together

Universally ice lollies fall into none of the brackets above

They do though offer very minimal nutritional benefit much of the time


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Spent ages in supermarket looking for no fat no sugar lolly, exists only in my dreams!!!

Put no sugar fruit drinks in freezer, not really the same but do the job.....!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

jodes said:



> Spent ages in supermarket looking for no fat no sugar lolly, exists only in my dreams!!!
> 
> Put no sugar fruit drinks in freezer, not really the same but do the job.....!


You cant really make anything without some sugar

tesco have some they have down to 25-30 calories each and boy can you taste they only have that amount in.

Nothing wring with making your own from low calorie squash or just accepting a 100 or so calories isnt going to wreck your physique and have one you like


----------



## lucydouglas1 (May 28, 2008)

Yeah those rowntree ones, there yummy.

Had a look on the packet.

They have 61 calories, next to no fat but quite high sugar which i kinda guessed anyway..

Oh well, will carry on munching them as there so tasty


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

so 15 grams of carbs, mainly fructose and sucrose

liver can hold around 70g of glycogen before overspill, there is 4 and a half lollies of if you want sums you would have to eat 57 of them OVER your calorie requirement to add a lb of fat

so 2 a night every week night for one month on top of what you should eat to maintain weight and no additional cardio/weights/output and you have a lb of fat

lets now look at it a different way

6 minutes of brisk walking/very very light jogging will burn 61 calories

so run 3 monutes to the shop and 3 minutes back and you cancel it out

Its really not an issue.

people get fat for the reasons i stated initially


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

jodes said:


> Spent ages in supermarket looking for no fat no sugar lolly, exists only in my dreams!!!
> 
> Put no sugar fruit drinks in freezer, not really the same but do the job.....!


you can get sugar free ice polls which are made from natural spring water, they do the trick for me huni :thumb: pack of 40 for the whole box 6 cals!!!


----------

